# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية [فيديو] اتحديث لاهم النقاط للاسهم المصريه الحلقة3  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ana_mena

*تحديث لاهم النقاط للاسهم المصريه حلقة 3     
تحديث لاهم النقاط للاسهم المصرية
     _______________________
مينا للاستثمار السياحي والعقاري (MENA) للرمز
مطاحن و مخابز الاسكندرية (AFMC) للرمز
مصرف أبو ظبي الأسلامي- مصر (ADIB) للرمز
مصر للالومنيوم (EGAL) للرمز
مصر للاسمنت - قنا (MCQE) للرمز
مصر لصناعة الكيماويات (MICH) للرمز
مصر الوطنية للصلب - عتاقة (ATQA) للرمز
مصر الجديدة للاسكان والتعمير (HELI) للرمز
مرسى علم للتنمية السياحية (MMAT) للرمز
مدينة نصر للاسكان والتعمير (MNHD) للرمز
مجموعة عامر القابضة*(عامر جروب*) (AMER) للرمز
مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة (TMGH) للرمز
مجموعة بورتو القابضة (PORT) للرمز
ليسيكو مصر (LCSW) للرمز
غاز مصر (EGAS) للرمز
شركة مستشفي كليوباترا (CLHO) للرمز
شركة النصر للأعمال المدنية (NCCW) للرمز
شارم دريمز للاستثمار السياحي (SDTI) للرمز
سماد مصر - ايجيفرت (SMFR) للرمز
زهراء المعادي للاستثمار والتعمير (ZMID) للرمز
رواد السياحة - رواد (ROTO) للرمز
رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحيه (RTVC) للرمز
دومتى - الصناعات الغذائية العربية (DOMT) للرمز
دايس للملابس الجاهزة (DSCW) للرمز
جى بى اوتو (AUTO) للرمز
جولدن كوست السخنة للاستثمار السياحى (GOCO) للرمز
جنوب الوادي للأسمنت (SVCE) للرمز
بنك فيصل الأسلامي المصري (جنيه) (FAIT) للرمز
بنك البركة - مصر (SAUD) للرمز
بلتون المالية القابضة (BTFH) للرمز
برايم القابضة للاستثمارات المالية (PRMH) للرمز
بايونيرز القابضة للاستثمارات المالية (PIOH) للرمز
بالم هيلز للتعمير (PHDC) للرمز
الوادى للإستثمار السياحى (ELWA) للرمز
النصر للملابس و المنسوجات - كابو (KABO) للرمز
النساجون الشرقيون (ORWE) للرمز
المصريين للاسكان والتعمير (EHDR) للرمز
المصرية لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامي (MPRC) للرمز
المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية (EGTS) للرمز
المصرية للأتصالات (ETEL) للرمز
المصرية الدولية للصناعات الدوائية - ايبكو (PHAR) للرمز
المجموعه الماليه هيرمس القابضه (HRHO) للرمز
المتحدة للاسكان والتعمير (UNIT) للرمز
الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية (ELEC) للرمز
القلعة للاستشارات المالية (CCAP) للرمز
القاهرة للدواجن (POUL) للرمز
العز للسيراميك و البورسلين - الجوهره (ECAP) للرمز
العز لصناعة حديد التسليح (ESRS) للرمز
العربية و بولفارا للغزل و النسيج (APSW) للرمز
العربية للمحابس (ARVA) للرمز
العربية للصناعات الهندسية (EEII) للرمز
العربية للخزف سيراميكا -ريماس (CERA) للرمز
العربية لحليج الاقطان (ACGC) للرمز
العربية المتحدة للشحن و التفريغ (UASG) للرمز
العبوات الطبية (MEPA) للرمز
أوراسكوم للاستثمار القابضة (OIH) للرمز
أوراسكوم للفنادق والتنمية (ORHD) للرمز
إبن سينا فارما (ISPH) للرمز
إعمار مصر للتنمية ش م م (EMFD) للرمز
ابوقير للاسمدة والصناعات الكيماوية (ABUK) للرمز
ارابيا انفستمنتس هولدنج (AIH) للرمز
اسيك للتعدين (ASCM) للرمز*

----------

